# Difference in Keo hm Ti from 07' to 2008 version?



## hobie1 (May 7, 2008)

Hello,


Would anyone know if there is a difference in the 2007 to 2008 version of the Look Keo Hm Ti pedals?


thanks!


Francis


----------

